# Colt M-25a2 OICW



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

*Anybody heard of this? Looks like it would be a heck of a weapon for our soldiers....wouldn't mind testing it myself...
*



*Colt M-25a2 OICW 
(Objective Individual Combat Weapon)*








​ 






​ The OICW was developed at the beginning of the century to replace the modified M-16a2's as the primary urban/night assault rifles in the US Army. The OICW is really two guns in one package attached to a high tech targeting computer. The bottom is a 5.56mm assault rifle, and the top fires 20mm HE assault cannon rounds. The 5.56mm is great for anti-personel, while the 20mm HE is good for flushing enemy forces out of reinforced positions, or attacking light vehicles. The targeting computer uses a sensors package that can pick up anything on the battlefield, even magically or technologically hidden items. The targeting computer incorporates a range-finder and automatically adjusts the sights to compensate for wind and range.
The plans for the OICW to replace the modified M-16's didn't work out and eventually the M-16/M203 combination was left in the field. When Colt replaced its aging M-16 fleet with the new M-23's, the M-22 was chosen to take the M-16/M203's spot, once again killing the idea of the OICW. But with the advent of magic and Ruthenium Polymers, combined with better snipers the need for a system that could detect invisible and/or partially hidden objects became apparent. Colt re-built the OICW to incorporate all of the latest technology to fill this role. The UCAS Army now issues a few OICW's to each squad to act in the anti-sniper, anti-magic roles, for which this is superb. UCAS forces also use the OICW in urban environments where the sensors are a great asset.​ Type Mode Conc. Weight Ammo Damage (Assault)/Cannon (SA/BF)/SS N/A 9 35(c)/8(c) (8M)/10S(-2/meter) Availability Cost Street Index 12/14 days 3500 5 Features Smartlink Targeting Computer
Imaging Scope II; Special* The targeting Computer uses Ultrasound, Low Light, and Thermographic sensors. It negates the cover modifier when using the 20mm cannon, every other time treat it 
as a smartlink II. 
*:The scope displays a picture of the area using Ultrasound, Low Light, and Thermographic sensors, and is what the Smartlink Targeting system uses to display, 
rather than displaying cybernetically. Treat this as a level 2 sensor package for detection purposes.

This weapon is 2 in one. The bottom barrel is a 5.56 mm assault rifle, the top barrel is a 20 mm High Explosive cannon. The first numbers are for the Assault Rifle, the second for the cannon.


----------



## youngbuck26 (Dec 31, 2004)

The 20mm high explosive round is great for cougar hunting:yikes:


----------



## SmallGameStalker (Mar 5, 2005)

I'm not sure, but I think the information you posted was from a role-playing game, possibly "Shadowrun" or "GURPS Cyberpunk." Note the references to magic and connecting the rifle cybernetically to the soldier. Our military is into advanced technology, and sometimes researches "fringe topics" (e.g. Project Blue Book in the 1960s) but I'd be very surprised that they're that advanced.

That said, the OICW is a real weapon in development by the US military. There was an article in _Popular Mechanics _awhile back regarding it. I wouldn't be surprised if it is already being fielded by Special Operations teams in Iraq, Afghanistan and elsewhere. Initially, its development grew out of a need for better urban combat weapons demonstrated in the Battle of Mogadishu, Somalia. Here's some more information on it from the Federation of American Scientists:

http://www.fas.org/man/dod-101/sys/land/oicw.htm

http://world.guns.ru/assault/as40-e.htm


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

The OICW is a real weapon, part of the Land Warrior project, not quite like the above picture, but real close, utilizes 5.56 and it does fire a 20mm projectile, projectile has multiple types, buckshot, solid and HE. They are really sweet, and do the job. Spec-ops has a derivative of this and they use it. Not much though. Les


----------



## SmallGameStalker (Mar 5, 2005)

Violator22 said:


> Spec-ops has a derivative of this and they use it. Not much though.


Well yeah, when it weighs in at approximately 30 pounds, I'd hate to lug one of those around the field, too.


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

As a late-Infantry trooper, I damn sure wouldn't have wanted to trade my M4 in for that monster, but the additional firepower would have been real nice a couple of times in the Mid-East. Les


----------

